# Teaching older Tiels to fly????



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Does anyone know how I would go about teaching an older tiel to fly. He is 14 years old and when he was younger his wings were alwasy cliped. Only in the last year have they not been clipped. I moved him from my parents house to my apartment a 300 mile drive, boy was I suprised when he loved every minute of it in his travel cage. I found that with his wings grown out if he sees someone and gets really excited he will sometimes fly. Also if I swing him foward alittle he will take off but he does not really know how to take off or land on his own unless he is excited or spooked. 

I'm afraid he's going to hurt himself. Should I attempt to train him or just clip his wings???

Kristin


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

He has had his wings clipped for a long time so he needs to build up his muscles, you could put the bird on your finger and slowly lift up and down. The bird will instinctively flap its wings. By doing this over a period of time the bird will strengthen his wings


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Flappies are a good idea  He needs to build up his chest muscles. Just make sure when you see him puffing and tired to stop. He is not a spring chicken anymore


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

My Cookie was clipped before she learnt to fly as far as i can tell, and i built up her wing muscles by doing flappies with her. After a couple of weeks she became more confident and was happy to fly around with her budgies.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I agree- keep doing flappies with him and he'll get it eventually. I'm having the same problem here with Baby-she doesn't know how to fly and won't even take off when scared-she just hides in my hair. My other one Ziggy, he's a really strong flier so I'm hoping she'll learn from him.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I agree with the others. What I definitely wouldn't do is to SHOW him how it's done by jumping off cupboards etc.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Plukie said:


> What I definitely wouldn't do is to SHOW him how it's done by jumping off cupboards etc.


You always make A joke out of everything, Lol! :lol:


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> I agree with the others. What I definitely wouldn't do is to SHOW him how it's done by jumping off cupboards etc.


lmao!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------

